# Windstream DSL modem/router wont broadcast wifi



## PhillipG2k7 (Nov 2, 2009)

My DSL modem/wireless router wont broadcast the wifi signal i need to know if it is just defective or a setting that can be turned off, It was working just fine and just recently stopped broadcasting, it works just fine for a direct connection. (It is a regular windstream wireless modem/router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you can enable/disable wireless in most router , from the configuration pages 

log into the router and see if enabled 

also there is often a light on the front panel showing if WLAN is on/off

whats the make and exact model of the router


----------



## shane0613 (Apr 1, 2012)

You can probably access the web interface of the DSL modem by typing http://192.168.1.254 in your web browser. Hopefully your ISP doesn't have it password protected.


----------

